# no compatible file found - Nero



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

I'm trying to make an MP3 CD. I'm using Nero 6. When I use Burning Rom I get "Some files could not be added" (it doesn't add ANY) and when I use Express I get "No compatible file found" Or if I try the ADD button I see NO FILES in my folder that has MP3's inside.

I do this on a regular basis as I listen to a radio show that I download (that I pay for). I use rewritable Cd's for this reason but I tried a regular CD and it didn't work either. I didn't think it was the media but you never know. I have never had this problem before. Should I maybe reinstall the program? Or any other suggestions? Thanks.

Using windows 2000/sp4
512 RAM
200GB HD
Athlon 3500


----------



## GripS (Apr 30, 2005)

What type of file are these that won't burn?

Did you make sure to check "normalize all audio files"?


----------



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

MP3.

Where is this option to normalize all audio files?


----------



## GripS (Apr 30, 2005)

When you select "make an audio CD" there should be a box on the right hand pane saying 'normalize all audio files'. I use Nero 6 myself and just checked that out before posting it.

Also thought of something else. When you click on 'add files' is the file format set to 'All formats'?


----------



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

Is that option in Burning Rom or Express because I don't see it anywhere. In Burning Rom when I click the second icon down which says AUDIO I see a box that has the tabs; Info, Audio CD, CDA Options, Burn. I looked in all of these tabs but I don't see that option anywhere.

I tried Express but there is no menu on the side and nothing to check. Thanks.


----------



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

Ok, I see the problem. That option is availabe in Express when you click Audio CD and I've been clicking MP3 and the option is not available there. In any case it is checked under Audio CD, but I don't want an audio CD, I want an MP3 CD.


----------



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

Even though I don't want an Audio CD I tried it anyway and I get the same messages so I don't think that normalize thing has anything to do with it.


----------



## GripS (Apr 30, 2005)

OK. I'm guessing you just want a backup then. 

'Make a Data CD'. When adding files make sure file types is set to 'All Files (*.*)'.

If you are unable to burn still are you sure there isn't some type of digital rights management at work here?


----------



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

Well not really. I want an MP3 CD that will work in my car's MP3 player. I download these shows then I listen to them on my long drive to and from work. If I make a data CD will it work in my car?


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Your car MP3 player should be fine with the files burnt as "data".


----------



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

Ok, I'll give it a try. Thanks.


----------



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

Just wanted to let you know that making the data CD worked just fine. I thought I had to make an MP3 Cd in order for it to work in my car. Although I still don't know why I was getting that message when it was working fine before. Thanks for the help.


----------

